# First Brisket On My Ugly Drum Smoker - Need Advice



## jcroft11 (Dec 7, 2012)

I built my first UDS this past weekend and I have been cooking a bunch of chicken quarters on it.  They have been a great success.  This weekend I am wanting to up my game and attempt a brisket.  I have never smoked a brisket (on a UDS or any smoker for that matter).  I was planning on cooking it at around 250 degrees for 1 hour 15 minutes a pound.  In the past I have seen my dad wrap them in foil after a while.  Is that recommended?  Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 22, 2012)

There are literally hundreds of posts on brisket here. so a little searching will get you a ton more info than a single post.

Time and temperature are of less importance than texture. You're shooting for that magic moment when the brisket "breaks" and all the connective tissue melts, rendering it tender and juicy. Wrap or not, up to you, but start checking for tenderness around 185˚-190˚.


----------



## hambone1950 (Dec 22, 2012)

i like this one​
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ood-sliced-brisket-defies-conventional-wisdom


----------

